# In a nutshell



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Gill's a 60 yo crusty fart? Oh ok that explains everything, just kidding I will turn 60 in dec and my best running buddy is 61 we have been running hounds since 1967,, I bet some of those college kids at sienna might be anti trapper in ol adrian JMHO


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

hillbillie said:


> Can't we all just get along


Without the banjo music and spooning, I am there! Lol

I am more of a fiddle guy myself. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Without the banjo music and spooning, I am there! Lol
> 
> I am more of a fiddle guy myself.
> 
> ...



Long live Charlie Daniels


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

micooner said:


> Gill's a 60 yo crusty fart? Oh ok that explains everything, just kidding I will turn 60 in dec and my best running buddy is 61 we have been running hounds since 1967,, I bet some of those college kids at sienna might be anti trapper in ol adrian JMHO


Whom has a slower time getting up in the morning after? You two or the 8 yr. old walkers? Lol

If you ever need somebody to carry yours or the dog's water during a run, I would love giving waterboy a try. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

hillbillie said:


> Long live Charlie Daniels


X2!

I never did care for their version of Cripple Creek, but Boogie Woogie Country Fiddle made up for that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I am slow like molasses LOL Now the dog he is still ready to go just no stopping him. Always have an open seat to anyone wanting to see my dogs go, End of october or early Nov prime time pm me if anyone wants to go


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

That sounds great! 

The missus puts me on a pretty short leash when it comes to these sort of things. She's going to want to attend. Hope you don't mind. Most have found it a pleasure after 10 minutes when they figure out she's the better looking and smarter of us two.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Talk to me fiddle

Simple Man

What this world needs is a few more ********

Still in Saigon

American Farmer

The legend of wooly swamp

Uneasy Rider

The Devil when down to Georgia


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

hillbillie said:


> Talk to me fiddle
> 
> Simple Man
> 
> ...


That there as a soundtrack and a 180 Everclear mix and you've got yourself there the start of a good ol' boy party!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

micooner said:


> I am slow like molasses LOL Now the dog he is still ready to go just no stopping him. Always have an open seat to anyone wanting to see my dogs go, End of october or early Nov prime time pm me if anyone wants to go


If that offer is open to anyone. I sure would like to tag along.Always enjoyed the sounds of hounds running @ night.

Off topic my son has been working @ the new Belleville High School


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Seaarkshooter said:


> That there as a soundtrack and a 180 Everclear mix and you've got yourself there the start of a good ol' boy party!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Everclear H*$$ Need to make a trip to Tenn. and purchase some REAL stuff. My Bud here in Mich quit cooking, to many friends always knocking on his door.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

hillbillie said:


> Everclear H*$$ Need to make a trip to Tenn. and purchase some REAL stuff. My Bud here in Mich quit cooking, to many friends always knocking on his door.


 I'm afraid if I ever get that close to the still, I may not ever want to make the trip back. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

No one gets close to the still. You need a friend of a friend or cousin to make a purchase. Them 'Ol Boys don't play nice with strangers.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

hillbillie said:


> If that offer is open to anyone. I sure would like to tag along.Always enjoyed the sounds of hounds running @ night.
> 
> Off topic my son has been working @ the new Belleville High School


Sure just pm me in the fall,always have a seat opened, thank God your son has a job in our great state, I am about 5 miles se of the new HS they are putting the finishing touches on I think.


----------

